# factory original buzz bike



## Kenny Middendorf (Dec 8, 2017)

had one of these as a kid , identical to this one , my buddy found this one and bought it for me cause he remembered it from back then.  what year any clues 


 ??


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 8, 2017)

That is AWESOME! I have seen a few checkerboard tires and pedals over the years, but have never seen them on a bike in total. VERY cool!

That is an AMF built bike, badged as and sold by Western Flyer. If I had to guess, I would say that is a 1970. Before 1970 pedals used on most off-brand muscle bikes would have been dual red line pedals, and they would have had red line tires. Since it doesn't have the BMA-6 sticker on the seat post, which was added to bikes in 1971, my guess is 1970.

Would that be in line with how old you were when you had yours?

Very cool bike!


----------



## Kenny Middendorf (Dec 8, 2017)

THANKS  ! Yes I would have been six about then. that's the best info i've been given . glad you like it. i'll try to post some other pics of it .


----------



## stoney (Dec 8, 2017)

Shoot, that's a good friend. When I was a kid I had a '64 Coppertone Stingray. Let him know, I'll be waiting. Only kidding of course. Darn nice bike.


----------



## Kenny Middendorf (Dec 10, 2017)

Kenny Middendorf said:


> THANKS  ! Yes I would have been six about then. that's the best info i've been given . glad you like it. i'll try to post some other pics of it .



heres a few more of the buzz 3


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Dec 18, 2017)

Man


Kenny Middendorf said:


> heres a few more of the buzz 3
> 
> View attachment 722746
> 
> ...



Man, that is totally awesome!!!


----------

